# black mangrove propagules



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i have never seen black mangroves in an aquarium yet, mind showing us how they fare?

i only have red mangle, mangroves are awesome plants!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

fishman9809 said:


> i have never seen black mangroves in an aquarium yet, mind showing us how they fare?
> 
> i only have red mangle, mangroves are awesome plants!


i'll do my best to remember--they are pretty slow growers and it might take a while to see results.

would you like to have some of these seedlings? i can USPS easily enough. how do you you have your _Rhizophora_ gorwing? are they in saltwater?

i have been meaning to PM you about lily pipes. do you think that you might be able to make some with extra-long reach for a riparium?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I just have my red mangle growing in some freshwater in a nice vase with some natural gravel and clay at the bottom, I know they prefer salt, but it has been in FW for the past 3 years so I think it is ok.

I would love to try some seedlings, they look very nice! Btw, yes I can make extra long pipes, I will try to find the time to make them, but yes it can be done. 5/8" tubing for a 205, right? If you do decide to buy some pipes, can you PM the specs of your tank EXACTLY so the pipes will fit your tank as perfectly as possible? I need the tank dimensions, how high the water level is, and subtrate depth.

Thanks!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

yep. i will get exact specs. actually this would be for a new setup and i don't have the filter yet. i think i might go with a Filstar for this one. 

i understand that red mangrove will grow fine in freshwater and actually they are found sometimes in freshwater areas out in nature. i guess that black mangrove occurs further away from the ocean than red mangrove, so it prefers water with less salinity, but it can also handle brackish conditions.

hey you ought to set up a display with some mangroves and some mollies or some other representative fish.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i will definately try to set up a tank like that, but it would have to be larger, because the mangroves have slow growth rate, but have large roots and can get big


----------

